# Smiths Everest PRS-25 V3 Review



## Sambation

After a few failed attempts trying to order the elusive Smiths Everest PRS-25, I finally did it in the last sale, and here it is, in my hands, on my wrist, and I love it, so this won't exactly be an objective review.










So before we summit into the details P) specs:

*Diameter:* 36mm case, 39.5mm with crown
*Thickness*: 11.3mm
*Lug to lug distance*: 43.5mm
*Lug width*: 20mm
*Movement*: Miyota 9039
Domed sapphire glass with AR coating from the inside

So, this is obviously an homage to the Rolex Explorer 1016. I have no problem with homages, I understand some people do. I will never be able to get the 1016, and Smiths itself has a nice story regarding Edmund Hillary and summiting Everest. I'm not going to get into all that because it's been widely covered on the net, but just bringing it up because it is, at least for me, a homage with "substance".










Now with that out of the way, we can speak about the beautiful black dial on the Everest. The indices are applied with a healthy amount SuperLuminova X1-C3 located somewhere between green and white on the color platte perhaps Sage green color captures best in describing the way in which the dial is reminiscent of the "Radium Green" color. Going along with the classic Explorer style, the Everest features 3-6-9 indices and an upside-down triangle at 6 oclock. The original Smiths logo is present, with a small crown and "De Luxe", and at 6 oclock one can see "Everest" written in dark gray which plays with the light.

The Everest features a Mercedes hour hand, a pencil minute hand and a lollipop seconds hand. The proportions of the hands are very on the spot, in my opinion. I like how the minute hand reaches out all the way to the minute track, which boosts the watch's readability. At the bottom of the dial "Great Britain" is written, a welcome change from Swiss or Japan. The Everest's glass is a slightly domed sapphire which, in certain angles, creates nice distortions of the dial; the glass is AR coated from the inside, and the indices including the 3-6-9 are luminescent.










Now, let's admit it - this is a small watch at 36mm, but that's part of its charm. Thanks to its relatively long lugs it sits nice on the wrist and doesn't look too small. The 43.5mm lug to lug makes for good wearability, aided by the shape of the lugs. The sides of the case are polished while the lugs are nicely brushed. The caseback is fully polished and is rather boring with the model name, serial number and the "100 WR" writing. The bezel is fully polished and will gather scratches as time goes on, I predict. The drilled lugs turn this watch into a potential strap monster.

The screw-down crown gives the Everest its 100m water resistance, but I wouldn't take this watch snorkeling honestly. The crown is signed with an unappealing "S" and at least in my piece, the crown is a little stubborn when unscrewing it, but the winding and setting actions are smooth.










The bracelet feels high quality, with heft and presence on the wrist. It's comfortable and doesn't pull hairs. The lug width is 20mm and the bracelet tapers to 16mm, something which really compliments the watch. With solid end links, the bracelet features faux rivets, something which can be found on popular watches like the Tudor Black Bay 58. Personally I don't care for it, but some people really dislike it. The links are held together by screws, so resizing the bracelet is a breeze if you have the right screwdriver.

The clasp is nicely machined with 3 micro-adjustment holes; perhaps more would be in order but that would make the clasp bigger which won't go along well with the overall aesthetic - this was the case in previous versions of the Everest. The clasp is brushed with polished sides, featuring the Smiths logo.










The movement powering this watch is the Miyota 9039, a relatively new movement with 24 jewels, hacking and hand-wind that beats at 28,800 BPH and featuring 42 hours of power reserve. This movement does not feature a ghost date, which makes setting the watch easy and comfortable.

Priced at £325, the Smiths Everest PRS-25 delivers a lot of watch for the money. I think that it would justify its price even if it was higher. This watch gives you a lot: The cool Explorer 1016 aesthetic, sapphire crystal, quality bracelet, great lume, good movement, and last but not least - a good story! A fun no-date no hassle watch that is fun to just set and enjoy. It's elegant and can be used with dressy attires as well as with a t-shirt and jeans.










Lastly, this is a hard to get watch. Every few months, a sale for this and other Smiths models opens on the Time Factors website, a window of 30 minutes or so. Due to many people hammering the website, sometimes it gets slow and you can't get an order in, in some cases you can't even access the website. In the last batch, the owner of Time Factors Eddie reported that some 300 pieces of the Smiths Everest PRS-25 were sold in 6 minutes - just to show you how lusted this watch is. Now, I am not complaining about this at all - I just wish it was easier to purchase the watch. I understand that Eddie runs a small business and cannot answer to the growing demand for these great watches, but I do hope that someday perhaps there will be more availability for folks.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## brian_timepieces

Thanks for the review! I always like being introduced to these less mainstream watches. Gives me more brands to branch out and look into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

Very nice review. Yet simple but they did a great job with the dial.


----------



## Nokie

Great review and pictures of a very nice looking watch.

Nice job.


----------



## DonQuixote

So much of the great details in the Explorer into the blood of this watch- great piece and awesome photos. Thanks for the review.


----------



## denisd

Thanks for the cool review of a high value proposition! How does this watch wear in comparison to your 63MAS (comfort, weight, versatility)?
I'm waiting for mine, after having squeezed through the ordering process.


----------



## Sambation

denisd said:


> Thanks for the cool review of a high value proposition! How does this watch wear in comparison to your 63MAS (comfort, weight, versatility)?
> I'm waiting for mine, after having squeezed through the ordering process.


Comfort-wise I don't see any differences. The 63MAS on the bracelet is heavier at 180g. Versatility - I think the Smiths is a little more versatile with the black dial than the grey sunburst.

This watch doesn't really fall from the 63MAS, it's a really high value proposition. Happy to hear you managed to get one, looking forward to your impressions - hopefully you'll like it as much as I do!


----------



## nqtri

I really wish they ditched the crown and went with the old Smiths logo.


----------



## Sambation

nqtri said:


> I really wish they ditched the crown and went with the old Smiths logo.


AFAIK this IS the old Smiths logo, with the crown.


----------



## nqtri

Sambation said:


> AFAIK this IS the old Smiths logo, with the crown.
> 
> View attachment 15472203


Oh I see, I always thought the original logo was the one on the W10.


----------



## denisd

nqtri said:


> Oh I see, I always thought the original logo was the one on the W10.


Arguably, both are original but the "booby" logo was the one on Hillary's watch during the Everest ascent. I guess anything goes.


----------



## denisd

Received mine. It wears just like my old 34mm Air-King from the early Eighties (I'm the original owner), except it's very slightly larger (though not the dial). The comfort is about the same and - sorry Sambation - a notch above my SPB147. Needless to say, I'm thrilled.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Looks great! I hope to be getting one the next round but am not sure if I want the black dial or expedition version yet. I'm also comparing it to the Lorier Falcon II as its dimensions are identical.


----------



## denisd

Honestly, the white dial with syringe hands is another watch altogether. If you want that very gratifying 1016 vibe, go for the black. OK it's an homage, but that's where the fun is (for a relatively small charge).


----------



## alpharulez

Great write up. 

Wonderful watch. Mark3 is just perfect. Not sure a Mark4 release is needed!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees

mosquitojoyride said:


> Looks great! I hope to be getting one the next round but am not sure if I want the black dial or expedition version yet. I'm also comparing it to the Lorier Falcon II as its dimensions are identical.


I second what someone else said about the watches being very different. I had the Everest Expedition for a little while and it was a GREAT watch. It gave me Nomos Club vibes more than anything. Case and sapphire were excellent, but I wish the bracelet didn't have the rivet-styled links. I think the Expedition wears larger than 36mm due to the white dial and 20mm lug width with the bracelet.


----------



## Zedd88

I actually like the Everest Expedition more (based on pictures). And I believe it is closer in design to what Edmund Hillary brought with him to the summit of Mt. Everest.

Am just waiting for the next sale date for me to purchase this watch.


----------



## mijodonn

Nice review. +1 for the tree branch shot.


----------



## djgallo

Enjoy your Everest! IMO Best watch I bought for the money ..... ever!


----------



## thegamblershand

.


----------



## thegamblershand

Great review.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Just received mine! Great watch and in love! HOWEVER....

The clasp is very loose on mine. I don't know know if this applies to all claps without double lock (I've only had double lock), but the clasp popped up when I clapped my hands. I then noticed it just simply pops out when I pull at the bracelet from where the clasp is, between my clasp and wrist. This is very worrisome to me. Does anyone have a bracelet recommend? I've seen suggestions of skx013 bracelet but seems to be mixed...


----------



## mosquitojoyride

mosquitojoyride said:


> Just received mine! Great watch and in love! HOWEVER....
> 
> The clasp is very loose on mine. I don't know know if this applies to all claps without double lock (I've only had double lock), but the clasp popped up when I clapped my hands. I then noticed it just simply pops out when I pull at the bracelet from where the clasp is, between my clasp and wrist. This is very worrisome to me. Does anyone have a bracelet recommend? I've seen suggestions of skx013 bracelet but seems to be mixed...


.... and I just figured out why. Pardon my lack of technicality, but it seems the double bar (left) should be attached to the clasp, instead of the single (everest, right). Because of the latter from everest, the single bar, when folded over, is the part further away from the wrist, or on the outside. The fat of my arm/skin then can push into the single bar and therefore pop open the claps. Tihs is a major design flaw...


----------



## thegamblershand

.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

thegamblershand said:


> I've heard about this happening, I'd contact timefactors. Not really fair you try to figure out a solution to a brand new watch. Let us know how you get on if you do so... although there is a lot of negativity online about their questionable customer service.


I've decided not to reach out to Timefactors. I'm waiting for another watch to get delivered and I don't want to tick Eddie off to make him change his mind. From what I've read it's rather pointless. It's still great value for the watch and I'd just rather get an after market bracelet than to get into a back and forth.


----------



## thegamblershand

.


----------



## denisd

thegamblershand said:


> right okay... I think this kind of talk shows what effect timefactors has on its customers. You do as you see fit but not letting a company know about a defect because you are concerned it may effect another order, because the owner may get ticked off. I mean this doesn't seem too positive.


It is rather sad. I think I would write a civil and factual note to Mr Platt explaining my problem with the clasp, not asking for anything nor expecting an answer. I doubt he would react badly, though honestly I have no idea.


----------



## thegamblershand

.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

denisd said:


> It is rather sad. I think I would write a civil and factual note to Mr Platt explaining my problem with the clasp, not asking for anything nor expecting an answer. I doubt he would react badly, though honestly I have no idea.


I've been thinking about it and think I will let him know after my other watch as arrived. He seems to be open to improving the clasp; although I don't know what iteration it's in now. From what I understand the first one had a clasp that's too thick. The black Everest became thinner, and the white Everest added two more micro adjusts. Seems simple enough to make the clasp more secure?


----------



## TheGent

Just noticed this thread...

I have one of these which I have modded to include an acrylic crystal. Takes the watch to the next level in my opinion....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd

TheGent said:


> Just noticed this thread...
> 
> I have one of these which I have modded to include an acrylic crystal. Takes the watch to the next level in my opinion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read your thread on TZ (shame it's impossible to subscribe to that forum - I would have enjoyed contributing). Great work with your acrylic crystal adaptation! Having a few vintage watches, I will personally stick to sapphire on my Everest. A sensible homage like the Smiths doesn't just copy a past model, it also improves its specs, when possible. The sapphire crystal can be considered an improvement: scratch resistant, tighter tolerances and no aging. Aesthetically, your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## TheGent

denisd said:


> I read your thread on TZ (shame it's impossible to subscribe to that forum - I would have enjoyed contributing). Great work with your acrylic crystal adaptation! Having a few vintage watches, I will personally stick to sapphire on my Everest. A sensible homage like the Smiths doesn't just copy a past model, it also improves its specs, when possible. The sapphire crystal can be considered an improvement: scratch resistant, tighter tolerances and no aging. Aesthetically, your mileage may vary of course.


Thanks. Yes I certainly see that argument, it was the infamous 'milky ring' that put me off the sapphire. With acrylic, the aesthetic is certainly significantly improved in my opinion, and I am in the seeming minority who prefer the way it ages/patinas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride

TheGent said:


> Just noticed this thread...
> 
> I have one of these which I have modded to include an acrylic crystal. Takes the watch to the next level in my opinion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing! I didn't realize "milky ring" was the term for that inner ring that annoys me so much.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Something I just noticed on my black prs25 as opposed to the cream is that there is a lot of grit/grind when manually winding the watch with the crown. Should I be worried about this? They're both 9039. My 9015 watch is a lot smoother than both. Are miyotas just inconsistent?


----------



## denisd

mosquitojoyride said:


> Something I just noticed on my black prs25 as opposed to the cream is that there is a lot of grit/grind when manually winding the watch with the crown. Should I be worried about this? They're both 9039. My 9015 watch is a lot smoother than both. Are miyotas just inconsistent?


Could be many things, such as friction between the winding stem and gaskets, a minor lubrication difference, etc. One thing a well-regulated 9015/39 is consistent in is performance, sturdiness and reliability, whether gritty or not when manually winding it. I've worn a few, often in rugged circumstances (mountain biking, splashing around, etc.) and they've kept their overall performance so far. I'd worry only you find your watch doesn't keep good time, has a low-power reserve after being fully wound or shows signs of water ingress (hopefully just condensation on the inside of the cristal). It's then time to take it to a watchmaker (a real one, not a battery-replacer at the mall).


----------



## TheGent

denisd said:


> Could be many things, such as friction between the winding stem and gaskets, a minor lubrication difference, etc. One thing a well-regulated 9015/39 is consistent in is performance, sturdiness and reliability, whether gritty or not when manually winding it. I've worn a few, often in rugged circumstances (mountain biking, splashing around, etc.) and they've kept their overall performance so far. I'd worry only you find your watch doesn't keep good time, has a low-power reserve after being fully wound or shows signs of water ingress (hopefully just condensation on the inside of the cristal). It's then time to take it to a watchmaker (a real one, not a battery-replacer at the mall).


Yes - agree with the performance - it's pretty staggering on mine, well within cosc specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride

denisd said:


> Could be many things, such as friction between the winding stem and gaskets, a minor lubrication difference, etc. One thing a well-regulated 9015/39 is consistent in is performance, sturdiness and reliability, whether gritty or not when manually winding it. I've worn a few, often in rugged circumstances (mountain biking, splashing around, etc.) and they've kept their overall performance so far. I'd worry only you find your watch doesn't keep good time, has a low-power reserve after being fully wound or shows signs of water ingress (hopefully just condensation on the inside of the cristal). It's then time to take it to a watchmaker (a real one, not a battery-replacer at the mall).


Ah thanks. Mine was +2 for the first month but has since increased to +5 for the past week ever since I let it power off for the first time. The gritty noise probably has always been there and I didn't notice until comparing with the other Miyotas. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## TheGent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acanak

Does anyone know when the next run of these is coming out? I saw on the website Jan of 2021, but was curious if there are a exact date yet. Dying to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## thegamblershand

.


----------



## der Uhrsammler

Great review - thanks for sharing!


----------



## denisd

acanak said:


> Does anyone know when the next run of these is coming out? I saw on the website Jan of 2021, but was curious if there are a exact date yet. Dying to get my hands on one of these.


Not too sure. The best way to find out is to register on Timefactors' mailing list. I think that can be done on their website.


----------



## denisd

thegamblershand said:


> I've had this watch for a couple weeks now, managed to get it 2nd hand from an honest seller who priced it at the price it's sold for. The eBay prices are crazy atm, one is currently up for 873 euros which is over double what i paid ? I can't recommend it enough though if you can get it.
> View attachment 15648774


Sweet piece, ain't it? Did you try it on the bracelet? Glad you secured one at a reasonable price...


----------



## thegamblershand

.


----------



## Sambation

Still enjoying this stunner after 4 months of ownership. Timekeeping has been great.


----------



## humphrj

acanak said:


> Does anyone know when the next run of these is coming out? I saw on the website Jan of 2021, but was curious if there are a exact date yet. Dying to get my hands on one of these.


Eddie says about mid February for the next batch to arrive


----------



## acanak

Thank for the heads up!


----------



## Sambation

Sales open this Sunday, 14:00 UKT. Good luck to all!


----------



## denisd

Sambation said:


> Sales open this Sunday, 14:00 UKT. Good luck to all!


Are you think of getting something? The gilt dial and hands Everest is nice but I wish Eddie would also present more Expedition models (white, black, you name it)...


----------



## Sambation

denisd said:


> Are you think of getting something? The gilt dial and hands Everest is nice but I wish Eddie would also present more Expedition models (white, black, you name it)...


Nah I'm not getting anything, happy with the Everest as it is. The gilt one is indeed nice but I prefer the OG which is, in a sense, more "rugged" and its looks.


----------



## denisd

Sambation said:


> Nah I'm not getting anything, happy with the Everest as it is. The gilt one is indeed nice but I prefer the OG which is, in a sense, more "rugged" and its looks.


I'm with you there.


----------



## ovk

thegamblershand said:


> I've heard about this happening, I'd contact timefactors. Not really fair you try to figure out a solution to a brand new watch. Let us know how you get on if you do so... although there is a lot of negativity online about their questionable customer service.


Bought a PRS-25 EXP, which share the same bracelet, and I have the same problem : the clasp open itself. 
I don't wear this watch anymore (until I find a solid solution), and it is a pity as it is a really nice one.
I contacted Timefactors and received a quick answer, with a picture, giving me the advice to bend a part of the clasp. I did, but it did not work. I asked for a replacement for a more secure clasp, but the only answer was that he was supposed to receive some soon without knowing exactly when. Never heard about him again. Really not a proactive custumer service, and far from the minimum....
I was interested in other whatches from Timefactors, but decided not to buy again...


----------



## boxsash

Ive just received mine and its is great value. I'm still warming to it. The rotor can be heard a little which is a wee known fact. The watch wears smaller than a 36mm and the winding is a little 'gritty'. All said if you can get one for the original sales price its well worth a spin.


----------



## Colin59

Sold out again now. They have the Commando version which is identical except for the hands.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

mosquitojoyride said:


> .... and I just figured out why. Pardon my lack of technicality, but it seems the double bar (left) should be attached to the clasp, instead of the single (everest, right). Because of the latter from everest, the single bar, when folded over, is the part further away from the wrist, or on the outside. The fat of my arm/skin then can push into the single bar and therefore pop open the claps. Tihs is a major design flaw...
> View attachment 15578104


it looks to be a friction fit clasp. In general, they can be made to fit tighter simply by very slightly bending the metal locking tab.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

SlCKB0Y said:


> it looks to be a friction fit clasp. In general, they can be made to fit tighter simply by very slightly bending the metal locking tab.
> 
> View attachment 15724087


Thanks. I've actually since done so and it is now much more secure


----------



## Rip_Murdock

I just bought one of the v3 models. I much prefer the logo with the crown.

I have a hollow end link 20/16 oyster bracelet that should fit. A cheap one that will be lightweight and rattle like the dickens just like one from the 50's or 60's. I have plenty of modern watches but I want to make this one vintage like.

I was thinking earlier today I'd like to put an acrylic crystal in it. Having read this thread I'm so happy to see it can be done.


----------



## pojo1806

I have the same issue with my V3 bracelet popping open, did anyone find a solution other than bending the friction pin or whatever it’s called?


----------



## acidrain33

Seems like a solid Explorer 1 homage. With all the case finishing and whatnot.


----------



## mtbmike

pojo1806 said:


> I have the same issue with my V3 bracelet popping open, did anyone find a solution other than bending the friction pin or whatever it's called?


*HELP* 
Please can someone reccomend a replacement locking clasp for these. I have a somewhat active job and cannot wear it as it keeps opening. And YES I've bent the catch tab which is NOT a solution. I cannot believe others are not having issues unless they sit at a desk all day?


----------



## precious time

How does one acquire one of these? From the Smiths website, it appears that they are not selling any watches currently and I have not received a response to an email inquiring.

Thanks.


----------



## mtbmike

The Timefactors store only opens for sales at certain times. Usually a Sunday afternoon in the US. I believe the Everest is sold out and not sure when he will have more. Sign up for email notifications to know when they open and have availability.


precious time said:


> How does one acquire one of these? From the Smiths website, it appears that they are not selling any watches currently and I have not received a response to an email inquiring.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## precious time

mtbmike said:


> The Timefactors store only opens for sales at certain times. Usually a Sunday afternoon in the US. I believe the Everest is sold out and not sure when he will have more. Sign up for email notifications to know when they open and have availability.


Thank you. I did. Just haven't heard anything.


----------



## thedonn007

I have been emailing back and forth with Eddie over the past few days about my Smiths Everest PRS-25 with Gilt dial to address the issue with the clasp popping open. I tried to adjust the hook with some needle nose pliers and it did nothing to help. The only thing it did was scratch up on the hook on the clasp. He will not provide me with a full refund since I removed the stickers and sized the bracelet. So far to say that I am disappointed with the customer service is an understatement. My total cost for this watch was $505.


----------



## mtbmike

I need to ask my watch maker what he thinks would work or could be adapted. Something like this?

Buckle Size: 16mm X 9mm / * fit Strap of 16mm Link Width


----------



## Markym1985

I'm on the fence about selling my smiths everest. It's a great watch but I need to pair my watches down to 3, so not sure it will make the cut


----------



## dgscott70

Love it! Been wanting a white version for a while but alas, the ordering process is as tough as you'd mentioned. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jas26

Very good review, thank you. I think I’ll be trying for the gilt version the next time they are in stock. I was able to buy a PRS-36 a little while back and I’ve been happy with it. I think you just have to be ready at the keyboard when ordering opens.


----------



## Trias

Sambation said:


> After a few failed attempts trying to order the elusive Smiths Everest PRS-25, I finally did it in the last sale, and here it is, in my hands, on my wrist, and I love it, so this won't exactly be an objective review.
> 
> View attachment 15463303
> 
> 
> So before we summit into the details P) specs:
> 
> *Diameter:* 36mm case, 39.5mm with crown
> *Thickness*: 11.3mm
> *Lug to lug distance*: 43.5mm
> *Lug width*: 20mm
> *Movement*: Miyota 9039
> Domed sapphire glass with AR coating from the inside
> 
> So, this is obviously an homage to the Rolex Explorer 1016. I have no problem with homages, I understand some people do. I will never be able to get the 1016, and Smiths itself has a nice story regarding Edmund Hillary and summiting Everest. I'm not going to get into all that because it's been widely covered on the net, but just bringing it up because it is, at least for me, a homage with "substance".
> 
> View attachment 15463294
> 
> 
> Now with that out of the way, we can speak about the beautiful black dial on the Everest. The indices are applied with a healthy amount SuperLuminova X1-C3 located somewhere between green and white on the color platte perhaps Sage green color captures best in describing the way in which the dial is reminiscent of the "Radium Green" color. Going along with the classic Explorer style, the Everest features 3-6-9 indices and an upside-down triangle at 6 oclock. The original Smiths logo is present, with a small crown and "De Luxe", and at 6 oclock one can see "Everest" written in dark gray which plays with the light.
> 
> The Everest features a Mercedes hour hand, a pencil minute hand and a lollipop seconds hand. The proportions of the hands are very on the spot, in my opinion. I like how the minute hand reaches out all the way to the minute track, which boosts the watch's readability. At the bottom of the dial "Great Britain" is written, a welcome change from Swiss or Japan. The Everest's glass is a slightly domed sapphire which, in certain angles, creates nice distortions of the dial; the glass is AR coated from the inside, and the indices including the 3-6-9 are luminescent.
> 
> View attachment 15463295
> 
> 
> Now, let's admit it - this is a small watch at 36mm, but that's part of its charm. Thanks to its relatively long lugs it sits nice on the wrist and doesn't look too small. The 43.5mm lug to lug makes for good wearability, aided by the shape of the lugs. The sides of the case are polished while the lugs are nicely brushed. The caseback is fully polished and is rather boring with the model name, serial number and the "100 WR" writing. The bezel is fully polished and will gather scratches as time goes on, I predict. The drilled lugs turn this watch into a potential strap monster.
> 
> The screw-down crown gives the Everest its 100m water resistance, but I wouldn't take this watch snorkeling honestly. The crown is signed with an unappealing "S" and at least in my piece, the crown is a little stubborn when unscrewing it, but the winding and setting actions are smooth.
> 
> View attachment 15463296
> 
> 
> The bracelet feels high quality, with heft and presence on the wrist. It's comfortable and doesn't pull hairs. The lug width is 20mm and the bracelet tapers to 16mm, something which really compliments the watch. With solid end links, the bracelet features faux rivets, something which can be found on popular watches like the Tudor Black Bay 58. Personally I don't care for it, but some people really dislike it. The links are held together by screws, so resizing the bracelet is a breeze if you have the right screwdriver.
> 
> The clasp is nicely machined with 3 micro-adjustment holes; perhaps more would be in order but that would make the clasp bigger which won't go along well with the overall aesthetic - this was the case in previous versions of the Everest. The clasp is brushed with polished sides, featuring the Smiths logo.
> 
> View attachment 15463297
> 
> 
> The movement powering this watch is the Miyota 9039, a relatively new movement with 24 jewels, hacking and hand-wind that beats at 28,800 BPH and featuring 42 hours of power reserve. This movement does not feature a ghost date, which makes setting the watch easy and comfortable.
> 
> Priced at £325, the Smiths Everest PRS-25 delivers a lot of watch for the money. I think that it would justify its price even if it was higher. This watch gives you a lot: The cool Explorer 1016 aesthetic, sapphire crystal, quality bracelet, great lume, good movement, and last but not least - a good story! A fun no-date no hassle watch that is fun to just set and enjoy. It's elegant and can be used with dressy attires as well as with a t-shirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 15463299
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is a hard to get watch. Every few months, a sale for this and other Smiths models opens on the Time Factors website, a window of 30 minutes or so. Due to many people hammering the website, sometimes it gets slow and you can't get an order in, in some cases you can't even access the website. In the last batch, the owner of Time Factors Eddie reported that some 300 pieces of the Smiths Everest PRS-25 were sold in 6 minutes - just to show you how lusted this watch is. Now, I am not complaining about this at all - I just wish it was easier to purchase the watch. I understand that Eddie runs a small business and cannot answer to the growing demand for these great watches, but I do hope that someday perhaps there will be more availability for folks.
> 
> Thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 15463300
> 
> 
> View attachment 15463304
> 
> 
> View attachment 15463306
> 
> 
> View attachment 15463307
> 
> 
> View attachment 15463310


You've got the same toolkit than me !









Jokes aside, nice review (well written, lively, and concise) and nice pics ! Adding a performance part (accuracy and effective power reserve) could be a good complement though ; and I think you should consider taking the watch off your wrist for lume shots, as your camera will perform better if everything is quite still.

Yet, I particularly like the classy look (it looks like a $1K watch), and the well lumed differently shaped hands for the minutes, hours and seconds. Nice share ! ?


----------



## pojo1806

mtbmike said:


> *HELP*
> Please can someone reccomend a replacement locking clasp for these. I have a somewhat active job and cannot wear it as it keeps opening. And YES I've bent the catch tab which is NOT a solution. I cannot believe others are not having issues unless they sit at a desk all day?


I sit at a desk all day and mine still pops open, my wrist is only 6.5" as well so not like I have a big wrist lol.


----------



## thedonn007

pojo1806 said:


> I sit at a desk all day and mine still pops open, my wrist is only 6.5" as well so not like I have a big wrist lol.


I think I finally fixed mine, but it took a hammer and a punch. however, it is difficult to get it off wrist the "normal" way now.


----------



## Sambation

Got a 114270 recently, here's a side by side.


----------



## pojo1806

My Smiths Everest nearly ended up in the toilet today due to the clasp popping open, he really needs to fix this issue.


----------



## E_PEV

pojo1806 said:


> My Smiths Everest nearly ended up in the toilet today due to the clasp popping open, he really needs to fix this issue.


The newest version now comes with a push button clasp


----------



## pojo1806

E_PEV said:


> The newest version now comes with a push button clasp


Shame you can't buy just the clasp. I rarely wear it because it randomly pings off, I don't even wear it tight and my wrist is only 6.5".


----------



## thedonn007

I sent mine back. I agree, it would be nice if he could replace the clasp with the new version.


----------



## pojo1806

thedonn007 said:


> I sent mine back. I agree, it would be nice if he could replace the clasp with the new version.


Turns out my Uncle Seiko SARB jubilee fits the smiths.


----------



## thedonn007

pojo1806 said:


> Turns out my Uncle Seiko SARB jubilee fits the smiths.
> 
> View attachment 16042321


Dang, that looks awesome. Too bad I don't have mine anymore.


----------



## pojo1806

thedonn007 said:


> Dang, that looks awesome. Too bad I don't have mine anymore.


I've been wearing it all weekend, it's great.


----------



## alpharulez

Anybody have a photo of the PRS-25 next to a 1016 for comparison?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theunsureavenger

thedonn007 said:


> Dang, that looks awesome. Too bad I don't have mine anymore.


this might have been an option for you&#8230; oyster style rivet from eBay. Looks perfect I think.


----------



## Tonytanman

TheGent said:


> Just noticed this thread...
> 
> I have one of these which I have modded to include an acrylic crystal. Takes the watch to the next level in my opinion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goodness&#8230; that is so beautiful that I made an account just to reply! I just ordered a PRS-25 this morning from Timefactors and am so excited to receive one. Can I ask how you replaced the crystal? And do you have more pictures?


----------



## TheGent

Tonytanman said:


> My goodness&#8230; that is so beautiful that I made an account just to reply! I just ordered a PRS-25 this morning from Timefactors and am so excited to receive one. Can I ask how you replaced the crystal? And do you have more pictures?


I did a tutorial over on TZ-UK&#8230;


----------



## Sambation

Hi guys, this watch is for sale.

LMK if you are interested.

Verified buyers only.


----------



## Slowbro

I managed to secure an order for a PRS-25 this morning. 

New changes include a push button clasp, and the “EVEREST” text now appears to be white to match the Smith’s logo. I’ll report in with my impressions once it arrives.


----------



## kjoken

Looking good mate, got the link to buy it?



theunsureavenger said:


> this might have been an option for you&#8230; oyster style rivet from eBay. Looks perfect I think.
> View attachment 16058149
> View attachment 16058150
> 
> View attachment 16058163


----------



## theunsureavenger

kjoken said:


> Looking good mate, got the link to buy it?


here you go









Oyster rivet style stainless steel bracelet 20mm


Oyster style rivet stainless steel bracelet fit Rolex submariner and GMT watches. Made of 316L stainless steel. Replacement part. 20mm width




alpha-1993.com


----------



## capgoods

Nice looking watch indeed


----------



## pojo1806

theunsureavenger said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oyster rivet style stainless steel bracelet 20mm
> 
> 
> Oyster style rivet stainless steel bracelet fit Rolex submariner and GMT watches. Made of 316L stainless steel. Replacement part. 20mm width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpha-1993.com


Does this one not ping open like the OEM bracelet? Looks identical so I assume identical problem.


----------



## theunsureavenger

pojo1806 said:


> Does this one not ping open like the OEM bracelet? Looks identical so I assume identical problem.


I’ve never had it happen to me but I’m sure if I bend my wrist backwards enough I can get it to pop open. Will test it later on and report back. I think with any only friction type clasp it can happen. But I guess it depends how easy it is to do. It shouldn’t be popping open without forcing it but I’ve read the reports that it does pop out without much force.


----------



## pojo1806

theunsureavenger said:


> I’ve never had it happen to me but I’m sure if I bend my wrist backwards enough I can get it to pop open. Will test it later on and report back. I think with any only friction type clasp it can happen. But I guess it depends how easy it is to do. It shouldn’t be popping open without forcing it but I’ve read the reports that it does pop out without much force.


My OEM is trash, pops open all the time. I only have a 6.5" wrist and don't wear it tight or really loose.. Still using my US Jubilee with my Smiths anyway which is a nice look.


----------



## Slowbro

My PRS-25 arrived yesterday (after a small delay due to Canadian customs). I’m really enjoying it so far! I’ve included a short list of changes to earlier models below (I’m not entirely sure the timeline of these changes, but they seem to have been implemented around when the gilt dial version was released).

First, the included carrying case has been updated. This is a definite improvement compared to the foam-lined pill cases that came with some previous versions:










Here’s a look at the updated white Everest logo on the dial:









The security pushers on the new clasp are doing their job thus far. Not the smoothest action in the world, but I haven’t had any popping issues:









The crown also appears to have been updated with the Smith’s coronet, which now replaces the previous crown’s letter S. This is a welcome change, as I felt the S was a bit out of place:









And finally, a wrist shot for good measure (7”wrist):


----------



## Roningrad

Thanks for the honest straightforward review and pics! Would love to try one but cant seem to grab hold of one.


----------



## Slowbro

Roningrad said:


> Thanks for the honest straightforward review and pics! Would love to try one but cant seem to grab hold of one.


The Time Factors store will be open this Sunday @ 1400 UK time, if you want to try your luck.

They sell out fast, but creating an account and registering an address in advance, and having your CC saved on your phone, helps to shave off some seconds.


----------



## vmgotit

I have to write that as a Rolex Explorer fan, I like the history and looks of this model Smiths. Great review and nice pictures too, well done. Vance.


----------



## Roningrad

Slowbro said:


> The Time Factors store will be open this Sunday @ 1400 UK time, if you want to try your luck.
> 
> They sell out fast, but creating an account and registering an address in advance, and having your CC saved on your phone, helps to shave off some seconds.


Thanks have registered some time back. Does the website consider PP payments? Have not reached that process previously.


----------



## Slowbro

Roningrad said:


> Thanks have registered some time back. Does the website consider PP payments? Have not reached that process previously.


No PayPal option, sadly!


----------



## theunsureavenger

pojo1806 said:


> My OEM is trash, pops open all the time. I only have a 6.5" wrist and don't wear it tight or really loose.. Still using my US Jubilee with my Smiths anyway which is a nice look.


That’s a shame to hear. I’ve spoke to a few people with that clasp you have but I haven’t always gotten the same response. Some say it’s fine. Either way I tried this bracelet from alpha and it also pops open if I put enough pressure on it from bending my wrist.


----------



## alpharulez

Not a bracelet person. Tried a Milanese mesh on the Everest. Still looks good to me 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

alpharulez said:


> Not a bracelet person. Tried a Milanese mesh on the Everest. Still looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That works really well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez

TheGent said:


> That works really well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. To me it gives of a slight IWC Portofino vibe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pas0003

I wish they used an ETA/Selitta/Seiko movement. I can't stand the tinny sound of free spinning Miyota rotor 

Awesome watch otherwise!


----------



## theunsureavenger

pas0003 said:


> I wish they used an ETA/Selitta/Seiko movement. I can't stand the tinny sound of free spinning Miyota rotor
> 
> Awesome watch otherwise!


Out of all the watches I own the miyota movements perform brilliantly. I’m extremely happy they don’t change it. The spinning rotor noise people speak of is truly nothing I ever even think of, I hear it now and then but seriously don’t give it a second thought. Some people say they even like it.


----------



## pas0003

Oh really? Well I'm glad it doesn't bother you! Maybe it depends on the specific watch, however this is what I got with my Lorier Falcon 2 (



) - the loud and tinny rattle was the reason why I never wore it. Loud enough where I could hear it while driving a car and my partner could hear it across the room. Kept time just fine btw.


----------



## Slowbro

The rotor on my Everest is only really audible if I put it up against my ear, but I don’t notice it in the day to day. It’s my only watch with a Miyota 9 series, so can’t speak to the sound on other watches. I wonder if the additional anti-magnetic plating in the Smith’s muffles the sound a bit?


----------



## pas0003

Ah that's good then! I've heard similar responses with Miyota movement in other watches. Perhaps Lorier Falcon is just incredibly thin so the sound is much more audible?

I'm glad you are enjoying it! I'm actually a huge explorer fan myself, but could never justify shelling out for the real thing, so this seems like a really cool option!

Does anyone know why Smith's makes such small quantities of this watch if it's so popular? Do they even have a website? I found one, but it seems like a watch repair business in UK? I'm trying to figure out whether they are a micro-brand or a small part leftover, from a larger, older, failing brand


----------



## Slowbro

pas0003 said:


> Does anyone know why Smith's makes such small quantities of this watch if it's so popular? Do they even have a website? I found one, but it seems like a watch repair business in UK? I'm trying to figure out whether they are a micro-brand or a small part leftover, from a larger, older, failing brand


The reason they make so few watches is because it’s a one-man operation (and that man is in his 70s now).

The historical Smiths left the watch game following the quartz crisis after losing their government subsidy, and Eddie Platts of Timefactors bought the rights to the Smiths name in 1996. He has a few other brands as well, and specializes in producing homages of out-of-production vintage military watches.

There was a recent change to UK vendor law that requires sellers to ship an online order within 7 days, or lose the right to take payment. Because of this, Eddie only takes as many orders as he can ship out in a week (usually around 200).

Their website is https://www.timefactors.com/


----------



## pas0003

I see! Thanks for the info - I had no idea! That's a massive amount of watches for a one-man operation. I wonder why he didn't try expanding or increasing the prices. Looks like there's plenty of demand!


----------



## denisd

[QUOTE
There was a recent change to UK vendor law that requires sellers to ship an online order within 7 days, or lose the right to take payment. Because of this, Eddie only takes as many orders as he can ship out in a week
[/QUOTE]
I thought UK had taken back control... This has to be an EU law, right? (Good luck Brexit Blighty).


----------



## Slowbro

denisd said:


> I thought UK had taken back control... This has to be an EU law, right? (Good luck Brexit Blighty).


Possibly an EU law. Forgive my Canadian ignorance!


----------



## denisd

Slowbro said:


> Possibly an EU law. Forgive my Canadian ignorance!


No, I'm sorry, I was just being facetious. Still rocking my PRS25 (and having a helluva time keeping my 22 year old daughter from commandeering it!)...


----------



## ovk

pojo1806 said:


> My OEM is trash, pops open all the time. I only have a 6.5" wrist and don't wear it tight or really loose.. Still using my US Jubilee with my Smiths anyway which is a nice look.


Mine too, I can't wear my Smith Everest with its bracelet without taking the risk to lost it... 
The worse : never managed to get a replacement clasp, and no more answer from Eddie. Worst after-sale service...


----------



## dakotajames

I am a great fan of Time Factors who makes this and especially Eddie and the level of his custmor service. I have taken a run at this watch many times but never pulled the trigger. I missed my chance at the 39mm which he doesn't make anymore and is are hard to find online. For me the sides of the case feel a bit thick. But really wonderful homage.


----------



## mario24601

Still liking mine and wanted to share recent pic. Originally wanted to buy the latest version with white lettering but now thinking the white lettering is a bit too large, if they brought it down 1-2 point size that would be perfect. But the black ghost lettering is growing on me.


----------



## soboy

Excellent review of a superb watch. I received version 4 of this lovely time piece last week. I was quite lucky as I was able to purchase it without any trouble on my first attempt. Three changes to version 4: a new two button clasp which closes very securely, the elimination of the fake rivets from the bracelet, and the word "EVEREST" on the dial is now the same color as everything else on the dial. IMHO, these changes have made the watch perfect. I love mine and it has greatly exceeded my expectations (which were quite high). Here is mine:


----------



## powerband

pojo1806 said:


> Turns out my Uncle Seiko SARB jubilee fits the smiths.
> 
> View attachment 16042321


Looks great, but how does the Uncle Seiko jubilee bracelet for the SARB fit on the Everest? Does it have to be forced or is there any loose gap?

thanks!


----------



## pojo1806

powerband said:


> Looks great, but how does the Uncle Seiko jubilee bracelet for the SARB fit on the Everest? Does it have to be forced or is there any loose gap?
> 
> thanks!


Sorry only just saw this, no modifying or forcing required, just fits, no gaps and not loose.


----------



## williemays

Still enjoying v3


----------



## unicratt

Hoping to pick one up. If Eddie only put a Sellita inside it would be absolutely perfect.


----------

